# [Solved] How to call toll-free line?



## jtodd5527 (Apr 11, 2018)

I try to call a phone number started with 900 (the number is like 900xxxxxx) from my cell phone (I am in Madrid now and my cell phone provider is Movistar). I tried dialing the number 900xxxxxx directly, 34 900xxxxxx, 034 900xxxxxx, 00900xxxxxx, and several other combinations. But I could not figure the correct way to make the phone call from my cell phone. I understand this is silly question but after searching on the internet with keyword like Spain cell phone toll free line, I still do not find the correct way to make the phone call. 

How should I make a phone call to toll-free line from my cell phone? I appreciate any suggestions and commentary. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Are you using a Spanish SIM or roaming on non-Spanish one? Some roaming partners don't allow you to dial a local toll-free number. With Spanish SIM, you simply dial 900 xxxxxxxxx.


----------



## jtodd5527 (Apr 11, 2018)

Adding 900 before the toll-free line works. Thanks for help!



Joppa said:


> Are you using a Spanish SIM or roaming on non-Spanish one? Some roaming partners don't allow you to dial a local toll-free number. With Spanish SIM, you simply dial 900 xxxxxxxxx.


----------

